# 340kg squat at the welsh championships 90kg bodyweight



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Very fast, great lift.

When you where warming up deadlifting that 140 was lightning :shocked:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you matey, I was getting frustrated because we didnt have much room to warm up. The warm up room was very small and it was a battle for everyone to warm up.. The group of lads with you looked very strong


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you matey, I was getting frustrated because we didnt have much room to warm up. The warm up room was very small and it was a battle for everyone to warm up.. The group of lads with you looked very strong


Yeah I noticed about the cramped conditions, was a little bit too cold in there ehe  ?

Yeah curt and fletch are some strong lads for their weight, thats for sure.

Decided I'm competing this year at the open in september. :lift:

That deadlift was fvcking incredible btw.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Well thank you bro, yeah the two of them seem to be coming on nice. They impressed a few people including myself, be nice to see them win British title's in the summer. Get in and have a good go, you will enjoy it. At my first show I didnt really have a clue what was going on. Going in at the deep end sometimes pay's off


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

The comments you get in most powerlifting vids on you tube obviously from some jumped up, no it all, mens health reading, gym instructor boils my p1ss!!!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Pauly check this dude out http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=152985421&posted=1#post152985421


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris - what do you do for a day job..? You always seem to be competing!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I work for Virgin and I have a lot of support from Extreme Nutrition. Work have been excellent over the last 4 years, they have done nothing but help me with my competing.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats fookin strong mate, congrats


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Gymrat


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

that looked really easy!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Galtonator


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> I work for Virgin and I have a lot of support from Extreme Nutrition. Work have been excellent over the last 4 years, they have done nothing but help me with my competing.


Nice one dude. You're lucky to have a supportive employer


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic lifting chris! Think I want to get involved in powerlifting in the near future. your great insperation!


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome lift!!! inspirational stuff! i was looking at getting into powerlifting at some stage but my numbers are MILES away from yours, you always had good strength levels?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

that looked easy!! nice one, strong


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much... The hardest part is just entering the show... I say go along throw yourself in the deep end and you will enjoy it. Everybody has to start somewhere and it can be fun just trying to beat your own pb's. We had a few lads from our gym enter at the Welsh for the first time, they loved it.. You have nothing to lose, when you have finished your training atleast you will have something to show for it


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Chris - well done at the championship awesome lifts, with great form.

I'm interesting in having a go at PL - I'm quite strong for a bber (obviously not in your league) but I am not natural - do they drug test in the PL comps?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow getting on for 4x your bodyweight 

how come your deads look almost like stifflegs?

you must have the lower back of a tank!


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

you make it look far to easy mg:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

They have tested and non tested feds bro.. So you have a choice of what feds to lift with, give it a bash. A lot of bodybuilders are very strong, I think bodybuilding training helps powerlifters..

I deadlift with little legs but lately I have been using them a bit more to start the drive from the bottom. There is a vid of me in Texas with Flex floating around on youtube, check that out and I dip with my legs a lot more in that vid. I have taken my legs in a little as of late and this has helped my lockout.

Thank you Benst, nice one bud..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

looked very easy Jenkins, havent you squatted 370kg plus in comp? Not sure whats your pb?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank's bro, yes I have squated 372.5kg's. I will be competing this sunday and then have the British in june, I try not to max out before the bigger shows. I had a bad back injury after the 2006 British and it continued up until the 2007 British. I changed my squat day from mon to wed's and I have made a full recovery. I'm hoping to bump up the squat at the next British


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool, Jenkins just a random question, Ive started to get into equipped lifting, squat with wraps and belt 200kg or so, in equipment 220kg, I feel the support from equipment, but want to squat more. You think heavy walkouts without belt will help, going up to 300kg walkouts, every other week training walkouts on top of squats, then after a while lighter weight will feel light on my back

you think this a good idea?


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank's bro, yes I have squated 372.5kg's. I will be competing this sunday and then have the British in june, I try not to max out before the bigger shows. I had a bad back injury after the 2006 British and it continued up until the 2007 British. I changed my squat day from mon to wed's and I have made a full recovery. I'm hoping to bump up the squat at the next British


hey dude any advise for brining up bench , dead and squat ? am currently doing 1 week 5 by5 training next week 3-4 sets of 7-10reps


----------

